# Texas Waders



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Now that it is full blown Summer Croaker Season in Texas, I'm curious to know how others approach waders who are belly-deep on a shoreline. My question is this: Do you pole behind the waders and fish the shallow water or just keep going looking for more open water? 

Earlier this summer, I ran out to West Matagorda and had boats parked about every 200 yards from each other from the Breakwater to Greens, including boats parked in front of the lake entrances on the south shoreline. I ended up poling about a 500 yard stretch and had a boat of waders cut us off and we turned back to POC.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pole behind them if they are dragging bait buckets, bait soakers rarely wade shallow when the sun is high.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

Man, this time of year I feel like the fish are always deeper anyway, especially if you're targeting trout and soaking croaks. I wouldn't be mad at all if I was wading deeper water and a skiff poled or trolled behind me....but I'm not most people.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

One of the problems Texas small skiffs face when planing along south shorelines when the wind is kicking is deciding which side of the deep edge waders to travel on. When waders are tight to shore move out front and take the chop, waders farther out run behind them but not tight to the shore in less than a foot of water. As mentioned in other posts, big V-6 tunnel boats with high seats running in less than eight inches of water scouting for fish because they can is a major problem in some Texas locations. However, in my experience and time on the water in skiffs the big tunnel tight shore stir occurs rarely but when it does it is aggravating. If you want to hunt fish behind the waders no problem, just shut down and pole between them keeping the sun behind you. Say hello and ask them if the bite is good if they are close enough. Your poling skiff is not going to affect the fish they are looking for.
Some big trout hunters and tournament red fish guys will say they run tight to locate fish zones then come back later and fish the zones. No doubt effective at times for the first shoreline scout boat but if enough boats scout behind them it is a waste of time. Basically lazy fisherman or chasing $$ and side bets. Drone locating is the next tech advantage. I have known guys that scout trophy deer with helicopters and have seen small unmarked aircraft in Rocky Mountain wilderness scouting for trophy animals. What is the point? Enjoying time in the outdoors on our great planet and observing and chasing the animals that live in it is one of the pleasures of life on earth when it is done in a simple no shortcut way. More regulation and law will always be required for advancing tech and a minority of humans that will take every shortcut available.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> One of the problems Texas small skiffs face when planing along south shorelines when the wind is kicking is deciding which side of the deep edge waders to travel on. When waders are tight to shore move out front and take the chop, waders farther out run behind them but not tight to the shore in less than a foot of water. As mentioned in other posts, big V-6 tunnel boats with high seats running in less than eight inches of water scouting for fish because they can is a major problem in some Texas locations. However, in my experience and time on the water in skiffs the big tunnel tight shore stir occurs rarely but when it does it is aggravating. If you want to hunt fish behind the waders no problem, just shut down and pole between them keeping the sun behind you. Say hello and ask them if the bite is good if they are close enough. Your poling skiff is not going to affect the fish they are looking for.
> Some big trout hunters and tournament red fish guys will say they run tight to locate fish zones then come back later and fish the zones. No doubt effective at times for the first shoreline scout boat but if enough boats scout behind them it is a waste of time. Basically lazy fisherman or chasing $$ and side bets. Drone locating is the next tech advantage. I have known guys that scout trophy deer with helicopters and have seen small unmarked aircraft in Rocky Mountain wilderness scouting for trophy animals. What is the point? Enjoying time in the outdoors on our great planet and observing and chasing the animals that live in it is one of the pleasures of life on earth when it is done in a simple no shortcut way. More regulation and law will always be required for advancing tech and a minority of humans that will take every shortcut available.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Here in West Galveston bay on the grass flats, I pole well inshore of waders. They rarely walk through the grass and tend to stay on the edge. As long as I am out of casting distance from someone, my boat on the pole isn’t going to disturb anyone or anything. They might get wound up but they aren’t fishing the same water I am. So far I haven’t had any issues. I rarely see waders on the South shoreline where I pole. Too soft of a bottom to wade.


----------



## JRich27 (Aug 4, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Here in West Galveston bay on the grass flats, I pole well inshore of waders. They rarely walk through the grass and tend to stay on the edge. As long as I am out of casting distance from someone, my boat on the pole isn’t going to disturb anyone or anything. They might get wound up but they aren’t fishing the same water I am. So far I haven’t had any issues. I rarely see waders on the South shoreline where I pole. Too soft of a bottom to wade.


Same water here, and I've never had an issue.


----------

